

Palaver – Idle Random Chat - typedweb
https://warm-ridge-8132.herokuapp.com/

======
typedweb
Hi, author here. I made this site as and alternative to Omegle, correct. I was
interested in finding some way of meeting new people and making connections,
which seems to getting even more difficult in this short attention span,
information overloaded world. So far, as an experiment, it's worked for me and
a lot of interesting users have come online and I've had some really great
conversations. If you have any questions about the site's motivation, just
ask.

Oh, and I made it in node and jquery and about 2 hours.

~~~
thatcat
can it support more than 2 parties?

~~~
typedweb
No, just one on one for now. I was thinking of adding an option to pull in
another random stranger, but that'll have to wait til tonite/tomorrow if I
have the time.

------
typedweb
New URL: palaverchat.herokuapp.com

------
metabren
Like Omegle but with a more noble goal - less creepiness.

